# Orchestral Music from japan



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

I’ll begin by stating my favorite modern Author next to mcEwan is Ishiguro and presently reading again The Buried Giant which I hardly ever do other than Shakespeare. Is there a Japanese symphony that describes loss and remembrance?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Not sure about loss or remembrance, but I can recommend a bunch of orchestral music I really like from Japanese composers like Hosokawa, Nishimura, Mochizuki and others.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ohki's Hiroshima Symphony


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Naxos did a series of discs of music by Japanese composers. It'd be worth checking them out.
https://www.naxos.com/series/japanese_classics.htm


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try Mamoru Samuragochi - Hiroshima Symphony (movement 1 on YouTube). Even though it was actually composed by Takashi Niigaki (Story here).

By far the best Japanese composer (imho) is Toru Takemitsu. Suggestions from his orchestral works: From me flows what you call Time, Requiem, A flock descends into the pentagonal garden.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Dai Fujikura has a number of spellbinding concertos that might be of interest to some here


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Fumio Hayasaka - Metamorphosis for orchestra (1953)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I may be a little prejudiced against Japanese music in the (Western) classical tradition. What I have heard puts me in mind of Debussy who is - I have confessed it already! - a composer who I often have difficulty with. I feel that one day I will truly get Debussy and then I will start to explore Japanese music. But, if I am wrong about Japanese music, someone should tell me!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I may be a little prejudiced against Japanese music in the (Western) classical tradition. What I have heard puts me in mind of Debussy who is - I have confessed it already! - a composer who I often have difficulty with. I feel that one day I will truly get Debussy and then I will start to explore Japanese music. But, if I am wrong about Japanese music, someone should tell me!


funny, I see no relationship between Debussy and Japanese music. I haven't explored Japanese music that much, but what little I did explore I mostly liked. This was written a year before the attack on Pearl Harbor. I find it great, kind of like the Ravel piano concerto. 
Akira Ifukube - Symphony Concertante for piano and orchestra (1941)


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ohki's Hiroshima Symphony


This just arrived. Hauntingly beautiful built on the visual arts take on this shattering moment second instant. Reading the CD notes I learned his last Symphony 6 I believe was Vietnam. Does any one know of that is recorded?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This is rather good. Particularly the scherzo.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I love this piece by Takemitsu.


----------

